# I'm nearly 7 weeks pregnant and have picked up a throat virus...v worried



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi - my poor DH has picked up a bad virus from work - sore throat, temperature, pale as anything and he's had it over a week. I thought I'd just skipped it but tonight my throat is really sore and I'm completely exhausted...I'm on progesterone, oestrogen, aspirin (75mg daily), clexane and medrol (steroids) daily and I was starting to feel tired mid afternoon but this is definitely not normal.

Any advice about whether it's likely affect my embie (we're getting a scan next Monday at 7 +1); what would you recommend if I start running a temperature? Paracetamol only? I can't really begin to think about it all, because we've been through so much to get just this far...so advice really welcome. Thanks, Mel


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you can easily pick up viruses in early pregnancy as your body has switched off it's bothering about you side and is working hard developing a baby. You should be fine, take paracetamol, as you mentioned for a temperature and if it stays very high, ring your gp.

Hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi -thanks for your reply, made me feel much happier...paracetamol when it's just too much then...x Mel


----------

